# Tile Inside of a Fireplace



## ccmrehab

I have a homeowner who wants me to re-tile the hearth on the fireplace. What I don't understand is that they want me to take the tile inside the fireplace as well. I suppose this is acceptable but I need to understand the process. I am goin to hire a tile guy to come out and do the job but I would like to know a few things before I hire him. 

Can it be done. Do you have to use a special kind of grout inside the fireplace itself. It is pretty unlevel inside there now due to the fact that its an older home, do we need to level it out with some type of self leveling compound. 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## tileguy51

*fireplace*

If its a real wood burning fireplace I wouldnt do it. Thats what fire brick and fire clay is for


----------



## Bud Cline

Can't be done.

Fire boxes are stacked not laminated.
The interiors require special refractory mortars and firebricks.
The hearth is OK but not the firebox interior.


----------



## ccmrehab

Thanks, That is what I thought but the homeowners keep telling me thats what they want. Maybe I get them to sign a waiver or maybe I just walk. Or maybe I send them here to get some good advice. 

Thanks, again


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Just walk. We had a conversation about this over to John B's last year. I said the same thing you did-- get it in writing. Dave Gobis, who provides expert witness in legal cases told us that's even worse than ignoring the problem, because by getting something signed off, it's clear proof that you, as the professional are aware that you're doing something that's not going to stand up to industry standards, and most judges, if it gets legal, will throw the book at you. 

Your only choice--

Walk away.


----------



## angus242

Wise words, Bil!!!!


----------



## dlcj

I think anything other than brick, stone or maybe slate around a fireplace is just stupid and defeats the purpose of the fireplace (besides heating). But tile inside the fire box WTF!! Must be some yuppies. Wouldent you love to just do it anyway and wast their money if you new it wouldent come back on you. Dont do it.:no:


----------



## ccmrehab

I managed to talk them out of it. Believe it or not they are ok with this. I had them come with me to a local tile store to choose selections and had the rep thier talk them out of it. I am thankful for this because I didn't want to walk. They have two bathrooms that they want re-done and want me to build one in the basement. 

And no they are not yuppies just two average very wealthy "guys" who live together. 

Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Jay22

Bill_Vincent said:


> Just walk. We had a conversation about this over to John B's last year. I said the same thing you did-- get it in writing. Dave Gobis, who provides expert witness in legal cases told us that's even worse than ignoring the problem, because by getting something signed off, it's clear proof that you, as the professional are aware that you're doing something that's not going to stand up to industry standards, and most judges, if it gets legal, will throw the book at you.
> 
> Your only choice--
> 
> Walk away.


Thanks, great to know regarding future waiver signing


----------



## Ceramictec

Bill is a plethora of information isn't he ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Gobis

Where did I just here that was the word of the day?


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Hey Dave!! Bout time you showed up over here!  (Just what you need ANOTHER forum!! :laughing: )


----------



## send_it_all

Ceramictec said:


> Bill is a plethora of information isn't he ? :thumbsup:


Yes, He really seems to know his dooky.


----------



## ifireplace

take care of proper brick layer than check for the tile layer..proper arrangement must necessary.


----------



## Forry

ifireplace said:


> take care of proper brick layer than check for the tile layer..proper arrangement must necessary.


:blink:


----------



## amurrell

I agree with everyone here. Don't do it. I have laid tile and brick for 22 yrs and alot of fireplaces and if you install tile in the firebox more than likely the tile will crack from the heat.


----------



## Eddie50

Although the you job has probably been completed please read this article, and I don't recommend this but please read the information regarding tiling inside the fireplace, I have listed the link below, Dont kill the messenger.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6662522_put-tile-fireplace.html


----------



## Bud Cline

The author of that drivel couldn't be more wrong. Who is she anyway?


----------



## Eddie50

Not sure, but I would advise against it.


----------



## GO Remodeling

internet is both good and bad. This article is an example of bad.


----------



## Groutface

Don't push the tiles in the mortar.......solid read.........blink


----------

